# Costa Rica-best time spring



## Rmelnyk (Apr 26, 2010)

Trying to get best time to get into Costa Rica this coming 2011.  Best months? March-April-May and or inland or coastal.  Most likely Taranova-Villas, or Jaco Beach...suggestions/
Thanks
RM


----------



## eal (Apr 28, 2010)

Costa Rica beaches (eg Jaco) are getting pretty hot by April, and rainy by May.  The higher-elevation locations (eg San Jose) are always more moderate.  We have been several times, always in January or February.


----------



## Rmelnyk (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks, from an old Ottawa boy.


----------



## Pat H (Apr 28, 2010)

Stayed in Guanacaste on the Pacific side a few years ago in Feb. It was hot. Locals told us Spril is the hottest month in that area.


----------



## WINSLOW (Apr 29, 2010)

We were there in December after Christmas 08 thru New Years, it was hot, no rain and great to get out of the cold at home. 

We stayed at Los Suenos Marriott it was beautiful, loved the resort and area (right next to Playa Jaco).  Only wish we stayed longer as we never got to go up to see the active volcano it's suppose to be great to see at night so try to plan on seeing it so you won't reget missing it as much as we do.  

It was a 2 hour plus ride from hotel and after going to Manuel Antonio National Park (another 2 hour plus ride in the opposite direction) and other day trips we were running out of time &  decided not to do it.  The National Park was great with beautiful white sand instead of black at Jaco.

If you stay in the Jaco area, there is a hotel on a hill/cliff that has an amphitheater and small bar that everyone goes to to see the sunset (best sunset we've ever seen) and have a drink.  Here's the link: 

http://www.hotelvillacaletas.com/restaurants_bars_anfiteatro.html

Okay, now that I've rambled with probably more info than you wanted-
Have a good trip


----------

